# Kurztrip Österreich Karpfenangeln



## ChrisL89 (24. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein Freund und ich würden gerne noch diesen Sommer/Herbst nach Österreich zum Karpfenfischen für 1 oder 2 Nächte. Mein Freund hat allerdings keinen Angelschein.

Zu dem Thema Angelschein in Österreich gibts ja schon einige Threads und so wie ich das verstanden habe regelt das jedes Bundesland selbst. 

Da wir eigentlich total flexibel sind wollte ich euch mal Fragen ob jemand für unser Vorhaben ein Gewässer empfehlen kann an dem man auch ohne Angelschein fischen kann. Große Fische müssen es nicht sein lediglich ein bisschen Ruhe also nicht alle 20 Meter ein Angelplatz und möglichst nahe an der Grenze also Oberösterreich, Tirol oder Salzburg zur Not auch weiter weg.

Würde mich über Tipps echt freuen! Vielen Dank


----------



## Lajos1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kurztrip Österreich Karpfenangeln*

Hallo,

also einen Angelschein (Erlaubnisschein) braucht man in Österreich überall, was in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlichlich gehandhabt wird ist das, was bei uns der staatliche Fischereischein ist; in Österreich mal Fischerkarte, Fischerbücherl, Steuerkarte o. Ä. genannt.
Das ist in einigen Bundesländern von Österreich Pflicht, in anderen nicht.
Dass Dein Freund in Deutschland keinen Fischereischein hat, spielt in Österreich keine Rolle. Ich wurde in Österreich noch nie nach meinem Fischereischein gefragt.
Zu Karpfengewässern kann ich Dir nichts sagen, da ich in Österreich nur mit der Fliege auf Salmoniden fische, ich habe aber gehört, dass gute Karpfengewässer preislich deutlich über denen in Deutschand liegen.
Habt ihr schon mal Tschechien ins Kalkül gezogen, da habt ihr auch nicht weit und die haben in Grenznähe (Gegend von Domaclize) einige kleinere Seen - größere Teiche. In dem Angelladen in Domaclize habe ich mehrmals mitbekommen, wie deutsche Angler dort Angelscheine  kauften. Über die Bestimmungen dort kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ChrisL89 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kurztrip Österreich Karpfenangeln*

hi,

ich meinte den staatlichen Fischereischein. Habe jetz nach langer Suche selbst ein paar Infos dazu gefunden und so wie es aussieht kann man in Oberösterreich eine Fischergastkarte erwerben und damit 2 mal im Jahr dort für einige Zeit angeln. Hier mal ein Link: http://www.lfvooe.at/fischerpruefung/fischergastkarte/

Das wäre quasi genau das was wir wollen.

Tschechien haben wir bis jetzt noch nicht berücksichtigt. Dort wird man wohl auch keine Prüfung machen müssen?

Danke für deinen Beitrag!


----------



## Lajos1 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kurztrip Österreich Karpfenangeln*

Hallo ChrisL89, 

in Tschechien ist es vermutlich auch unterschiedlich geregelt, so habe ich gehört, dass man an manchen Gewässern (Lipno-Stausee) eine amtliche Übersetzung des Fischereischeins braucht. Ich war Anfang der 1990er Jahre mal im Böhmerwald zum Fischen, da kaufte man die Karte und konnte in vielleicht 50 Forellengewässern fischen. Wird heute auch nicht mehr so sein. Also falls ihr mal nach Tschechien wollt, unbedingt vorher erkundigen. Ihr habt von Regensburg bis z.B. Domaszlice (den Ort habe ich im anderen Beitrag falsch geschrieben) knapp einhundert Kilometer, macht mal einen Ausflug dann könnt ihr euch erkundigen und gleich mal Gewässer besichtigen, wie gesagt, ich bin kein Karpfenfischer und habe die Gewässer nur im Vorbeifahren gesehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

